# Fishingy Friday or Saturday



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks like a weather window Friday and Saturday 4/15 and 4/16. I have a 24' boat and will wade fish the galveston bay complex. I need some anglers with some gas money ($100.00 should do it) to join me.

I have been on some good spec's and expect to do well. 

Call Harry at (281) 757-2006


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Why do they need gas money ($100) to go wade fishing?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

troutranger said:


> Looks like a weather window Friday and Saturday 4/15 and 4/16. I have a 24' boat and will wade fish the galveston bay complex. I need some anglers with some gas money ($100.00 should do it) to join me.
> 
> I have been on some good spec's and expect to do well.
> 
> Call Harry at (281) 757-2006


Is it $100 for two days, 4/15 and 4/16?


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

We are wade fishing areas that require a boat for axcess.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Is that $100 total for all anglers or $100 per person?How many can you carry?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

trophytroutman said:


> Is that $100 total for all anglers or $100 per person?How many can you carry?


If the total is $100 for all anglers, I would be interested. Thanks.


----------



## troutranger (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes the $ 100 for fuel is for all three anglers for 1 day.

45 miles from my house to the dike (1way)
90miles / 10 miles/gallon x $ 3.75/gallon = 33.75
25 miles to the fishing grounds (1 way)
50 miles / 3 mpg x $ 3.75/ gallon = $ 62.50
total gas expence $ 96.25

*Not to mention *
toll road
Ice
car wash
fish processing

and a day on the water with capt that has 20 yrs exp. fishing galveston bay.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

Harry is a great guy and awesome to fish with.... if i wasnt taking my boat to port isabel this weekend, I would drive to Houston to fish the two days with him!


----------



## Big Nauty (May 16, 2007)

Harry is a great fisherman. $100 bux for the trip for 3 guys is well worth it fellas. I went with him on a trip and worth every penny. I don't believe he's guiding but he should be. We had about 12 nice trouts and reds when he took me out. Threw back a 5lb trout along with a few 20-22". That was on a bad day too. If I didn't have any plans this weekend, I would of been on this trip. Maybe I can make some room this saturday. :headknock


----------



## Spinning (Jul 26, 2010)

Harry sent ya a PM. 

BTW guys Harry is only covering his expenses as you can see.


----------



## steelshot2 (Feb 8, 2011)

You can tell when someone does not own a boat, when you have to break down cost for them. troutranger I think thats cheap for three. It seems I cant hook-up to boat for less then 250 to 300. Good luck out there. Were headed e matty or would leave my 22 transport @ home and haul with you..Wet lines Bro..Maybe next time.


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

One of these days I will ask for riders on my boat. It seems people just dont get the expenses. I live in Spring and it cost me 80 just to get the boat back and forth. When I invite people and they hand you 20-40 bucks for an awesome time I just shake my head. I have a 23' Mako Walkaround that loves fuel. 1 mpg or so. I'll be fishing this weekend. Good Luck.
GOOD TIMES!


----------



## steelshot2 (Feb 8, 2011)

Samething Fishonkev! You get 40 wow I only get 20 and a thank you then get ask when are we going again. I now leave the house on mpty and fill up everthing, including coolers, so they can see what it takes. Most dont have a clue..


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

steelshot2 said:


> Samething Fishonkev! You get 40 wow I only get 20 and a thank you then get ask when are we going again. I now leave the house on mpty and fill up everthing, including coolers, so they can see what it takes. Most dont have a clue..


My longtime fishing buddy, bless his departed soul, never flinched at my rule of leaving filled up and filling up again at a station close to home. Then split the bill both boat and truck. He also paid any launch fees and ice. We made many trips from Mansfield to Calcasieu and he would drop anything going for a chance to hit the road and fish. I sure miss him.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

Didnt sound like a bad deal just wished I had of saw this before today. Me and my son would of love to get in on something like that. We never fished around the galveston area. Sounds like it would of been some fun.


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Me and my fishing posse never part ways without breaking down the complete trip cost. Nothing worse than paying for another mans fishing trip. Wish I could have gotten off on Friday, I woulda been all over this trip. Never fished that bay system.


----------

